# Poundland sell ZMAs and Creartine tabs



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Bought some ZMAs for the first time yesterday and took one for the very first last night, just wanted to see what all the fuss is about. Had some crazy ass dreams. Also just wanted the zinc and magnesium that I was missing out on too.

unsure what type of creatine they are selling as not sure if it's mono or another kind, but yeh get your selves down there. I got 90 caps of zmas for £3 haha...

peace


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the ZMA not seen the creatine yet. ZMA is funny as its clearly not the branded ZMA as they have put a lbel over

ZMA to say ZMactive.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Fortis said:


> Bought some ZMAs for the first time yesterday and took one for the very first last night, just wanted to see what all the fuss is about. Had some crazy ass dreams. Also just wanted the zinc and magnesium that I was missing out on too.
> 
> unsure what type of creatine they are selling as not sure if it's mono or another kind, but yeh get your selves down there. I got 90 caps of zmas for £3 haha...
> 
> peace


That's cheap, but it has to be mono for me.

Good shout Thanks.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I will take a look tonight.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Just checked for you guys, it is mono this is the company they also supply the ZMA aswell ProteinActive Creatine MultiPack 5x30 Tablets | ProteinActive


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> That's cheap, but it has to be mono for me.
> 
> Good shout Thanks.


No probs mate, helping team ukm out saving money


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what that Resveratrol is for?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Is the creatine actually cheaper than buying creatine monohydrate powder from one of the bulk suppliers?

Although to be honest creatine is so cheap to begin with I'd be inclined to stick to a supplier I know and trust (with regards to possible contamination).


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

Fortis said:


> Does anyone know what that Resveratrol is for?


They scanned it through when I got my ZMA because the barcode wasn't scanning and it came up on the screen as Reservatrol BCAA.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ZMA?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Reversitol is a high anti oxident.


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

Excuse the crappy quality, phones f*cked but this is what they scan as. No idea what they do though.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Bcaas wtf, deffo going tomorrow again might just buy 5 of each and stock up.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

whats ZMA? and why have I not been taking them?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ZMA*(Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate, Magnesium Aspartate and Vitamin B6) is a supplement used primarily by athletes, gymnasts, and bodybuilders. It is most often used as a recovery aid; most notably, studies show thatZMA*helps the body achieve deeper levels of REM sleep.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

darksoul said:


> No idea what they do though.


So you paid money for a supplement without having the faintest idea what it was :confused1: .

Let me know if you have more money you don't know what to do with...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The zma is worth it for the vivid dreams if nothing else!


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> So you paid money for a supplement without having the faintest idea what it was :confused1: .
> 
> Let me know if you have more money you don't know what to do with...


No as I said in the post above I went to buy the ZMAs and the barcodes weren't scanning on them so they put them through as those instead.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

**** me I woke up sat up and staring at my wardrobe. Da fuq


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

darksoul said:


> No as I said in the post above I went to buy the ZMAs and the barcodes weren't scanning on them so they put them through as those instead.


Ah, that makes rather more sense! Sorry.


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Ah, that makes rather more sense! Sorry.


No worries bud


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I love the ZMA dreams, doesn't happen every night but some are like films, really intense, in one dream I was shouting for the police, I just hope to god I was not shouting in my sleep, it's like the dreams where you are trying to dial 999 on your mobile phone and you just cant manage to do it, I wake up and be like ... ****.... checking my phone for recent numbers dialled lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

No ZMA on their website


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

That had Raspberry Ketones as well at 200mg - The ZMA works as well as any i've used previously, seems good to go oddly.


----------

